# "Reduced Engine Power" message



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, got a call for 11x7 OT the other night and decided to take it.... On my way to work when all of a sudden my check engine light came on and the DIC read "Reduced Engine Power", the engine wouldn't go past 1k rpm's and 15mph. I limped it 400ft to a chinese food parking lot and called someone for a ride. Got back to it in the morning and the light was off and truck ran fine..... I then brought to mechanic to check whatever code was stored in memory... He said Throttle Position actuating Sensor. So he said he'd clear it from history and I was on my way. 5 minutes later, same message and truck runs like crap again. Just picked up the Throttle Position Sensor which comes as a hole unit with the throttle body for a grand old $250! I'll get to replacing it this morning and let y'all know what happens.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Truck is better than ever... that new TPS actually fixed a "surging" issue that I had as well.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

glad it wasnt somthing for $2000


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!! The truck runs better than ever now. Knock on wood! wesport


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol did he actually ck the sensor with a scope? Got to love those lets clear it and see what happens kind of guys.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

brad96z28;614103 said:


> Lol did he actually ck the sensor with a scope? Got to love those lets clear it and see what happens kind of guys.


I'm actually thankful for what he did.... Most shops will charge you to run the code etc... He ran it, told me what it was and sent me on my way. I didnt want him to try to do anything more since I didn't have the $$$ for him anyway. I'm just thankful that the new throttle body fixed ALL of my issues. Like I said, my truck used to surge and such like it had a cam... It would occasionally shut off at a stop light too... Ever since the new throttle body, no more surging, cutting out or anything. Truck is like new wesport


----------

